# حانت ساعة الصفر...يا ابن بومنيار



## ابن سينا (27 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
غضوب... جاء به الكفار
جرذ... أصبح بهم جبار
عقيد...قائد...طيار
نصبوه حاكمًا بالحديد والنار
جعلوه ملكًا على شعب خيار
كاتب...شاعر...منار
صدق المعتوه الحلم وصار
ملك ملوك إفريقيا...وزنجبار
عالم...فقيه...فنار
حكم فظلم فقتل فبار
غصب سرق نهب الديار
متعجرف...متكبر...مهذار
كفر وسمج فأغضب الجبار
كفر بالقرآن كلام القهار
عتل...زنيم...شنار
قال:لا قل في قرآن الجبار
فهي لمحمد...يا له من عار
حقود...جهول...غدار
قال:لا سنة...القرآن لنا منار
والكتاب الأخضر...ليس عليه غبار
ظلوم...عجول...نفار
ضاق به الشعب ذرعًا وثار
حانت ساعة الصفر...فكيف الفرار؟
حسير...خسير...عُرار
أين تفر من غضب الجبار؟
أين تفر من نقم الثوار؟
أين ؟...أين أنت من أحفاد المختار؟​


----------



## ابتسام المدني (28 فبراير 2011)

كفى غباءً ...لقد تركت عباراتك الضحلة كي يراها أعضاء وزوار المنتدى...وكي لا تظني أنك أفحمتي أحدًا...وكلامك العامي هذا غير مقبول في منتدى التعريب أصلًا...وعلى كل "كل إناء بما فيه ينضح ...وكل عقل بما فيه يفصح"
هذا من سوء الأدب وقلة الفهم, ولأنك أنثى فقد كفيتيني شر القتال.​


----------



## ابتسام المدني (28 فبراير 2011)

اتقي الله يا امة الله​


----------



## علاء يوسف (2 مارس 2011)

علامكوا يا جماعة الخير


----------



## anass81 (2 مارس 2011)

ليس هنا مكان مثل هذه المواضيع


----------



## الفارسي 2010 (24 يوليو 2011)

كتب فاصبت والله ياخى انا ليبى ولقد عبرت على مايدور فى قلبى 
بارك الله فيك ونصرك الله على اعدائك مرتزقة الجرذافى


----------



## SAIFASAD (2 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www219.megaupload.com/files/c79252b2028b4dff410de92352fd9532/Top Secret.part18.rar


----------

